# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Φορητός συναγερμός-τρανζίστορ

## FM1

Ένας απλός φορητός συναγερμός..τα τρανζίστορ μπορεί να΄ναι ΒC108,BC548 ή και 2Ν2222..ενώ στα σημεία 1 και 2 φαίνεται το buzzer των 9V..Oι ζώνες μπορούν να επεκταθούν με περισσότερες παράλληλες επαφές-διακόπτες...τα σημεία zone 1 και zone 2 βραχυκυκλώνοται με διακόπτη-παγίδα(ηρεμία) πχ (διακόπτης reed) και όταν αποσυνδεθούν έχουμε ηχητικό συναγερμό αλλά και οπτική ένδειξη της κάθε ζώνης με led...

----------

